# ZW-L Transformer Servicing



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

Has anyone taken apart a new Lionel ZW-L transformer? Is it a big deal? Got my new one about a week ago (broke the bank). Total runtime maybe a half-hour since, but already, after consulting with Lionel, apparently I need to replace one of the four meters. Actually, meter (dial) works fine - transformer is great. It's just that a light went out and, since it's built into the meter, the whole meter needs to be replaced (no - not a matter of a breaker popping or anything). Of course, it's under warranty - but current Lionel turnaround is 6-8 weeks. (Turnaround at closest authorized servicer is 10-12 weeks!) Problem is - expecting lots of folks coming by around the holidays, and would be like showing off a brand new car that runs fine but with a visible dent in the fender. Wondering - would this be a feasible mid-level-competency order-the-part do-it-yourself project, or should I just learn to live with the light being out for the time being? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Well if you sent it in ASAP you may be able to get it back before Christmas or you could just wait until after the holidays and send it in then. I personally would not want to replace the part myself. Also if you did that would it void the warranty.

if you just got it maybe you can return it to the dealer you bought it from.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'd wait until you can reasonably send it.


----------

